# ipod nano reviews?



## TallAdam85 (Oct 30, 2005)

thinking of getting one of these bad boys probaly the cheaper one but not sure if i want to i like how u can save photos and videos on the ipod witch is sweet just not sure if i should weight till the new one any ways any one have one lets here reviews


----------



## mantis (Oct 30, 2005)

TallAdam85 said:
			
		

> thinking of getting one of these bad boys probaly the cheaper one but not sure if i want to i like how u can save photos and videos on the ipod witch is sweet just not sure if i should weight till the new one any ways any one have one lets here reviews


 i heard a lot of people are suing apple for making the product very fragile. the screen gets cracked and eventuallyy broken easily. apple is replacing them for those who file a claim. about 6 of my teen cousins bought it last week. for them so far so good.  google it to see articles about it, or go to shalshdot.org and find it there. good luck


----------



## arnisador (Oct 30, 2005)

I like mine:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26782


----------



## Sam (Oct 31, 2005)

I got one for my birthday on 10/27. the only problem I noticed - it scratches VERY easily. After having it for 6 hours I noticed it already had 6 or 7 scratches (not bad ones, but about what you would expect after a months worth of normal use and abuse). I went out that day and bought a neoprene incase case for 20 bucks and have had no further problems. It's my new best friend. 
If you buy one, I would reccommend buying a case at the same time. Don't even open the thing until you have the case.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 31, 2005)

I have the case on order (for _my_ birthday). Also for my birthday I got speakers so I can use it in the house, a FM transmitter for the car, new headphones, and a car charger.

The scratching worries me so I try to be very careful with it.


----------

